# Old member visiting



## elkhartjim (Jan 28, 2012)

Howdy folks!  I visited this forum last week for the first time in maybe a year and saw all the changes in style and format and after exchanging emails with one of your members decided to re-up so to say.  It looks good and appears to be user friendly. :applause: What say you regular users?  The only complaint I would have is still the lack of moderators to help control the spammers.  Maybe some day the owner of this site will realize the benefits administrators and moderators add to a forum...at no cost of course.:excitement:

I hope everyone is enjoying good health and by the grace of God we'll have a prosperous 2012.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey Jim ,, good to see u back ,, hope all is going good for u ,, (i know it is) ,, but great to see ya :excitement::stupid:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks, Rod.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Jim, welcome back, I just would like to say you have been missed. I also would like to say don't stay away so again. You are right, we do need some good Moderators to take care of the spammer. So add some of your comments as you see fit.


----------

